# One bad egg damages the rest



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Decent coppers putting their lives on the line daily must choke on this one

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-21987343


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Got to taking the piss :evil:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2013)

day early for april fools


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Quite pathetic, frankly.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Read this earlier - she is a disgrace. Perhaps if she lost some weight and flab and got herself in shape, a simple curb would not bother her. Utterly disgusting.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Ridiculous. My ex is a PC and was almost killed whilst detaining a violent suspect...yet despite some pretty bad injuries and psychological after-effects of the attack, he didn't even consider making a claim. So quite why this work-shy, money-grabbing bitch thinks she deserves to be paid out is beyond me. Shameful.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

SalsredTT said:


> Read this earlier - she is a disgrace. Perhaps if she lost some weight and flab and got herself in shape, a simple curb would not bother her. Utterly disgusting.


I'm most surprised that she didn't bounce.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

j8keith said:


> SalsredTT said:
> 
> 
> > Read this earlier - she is a disgrace. Perhaps if she lost some weight and flab and got herself in shape, a simple curb would not bother her. Utterly disgusting.
> ...


 8) can't see any pics it the officer involved


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

I can't see how she can bring a case against the garage as a civilian when she was on duty at the time


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > SalsredTT said:
> ...


Ahhh I've seen it somewhere else - obviously not in this report.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... staff.html

About half way down.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not that I have much room to talk buy yes she is a fat fucker


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

It doesn;t suprise me; we live in a something for nothing society with most out for themselves reagrdless of the outcome of other; she should be sacked!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

the guy i laid off at xmas decided to do a no win no fee claim against us for an accident he caused last october, because i didn't have a risk assesment done for the job he was on he got an auto payout rather than legal fee's on top. had a lady ring me last week asking for a refererance for him for a job he was applying for :roll:


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Is it true that employers aren't allowed to give 'bad' references anymore?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

t'mill said:


> Is it true that employers aren't allowed to give 'bad' references anymore?


ai it's true, although you can answer there questions with yes or no answers......especially would you re-employ him.


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

t'mill said:


> Is it true that employers aren't allowed to give 'bad' references anymore?


You can decline to give one I believe and just confirm the dates they were employed.


----------

